# Post NAMM recovery session - Samplecast #33



## reutunes (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Controllers,

Now that NAMM is done and dusted, Samplecast #33 is picking up the pieces - featuring 10 different products with news, reviews, updates, bargains and freebies. This week's reviews are Impact Soundworks "Mega Brass" and "Tin Whistle".

For the full list of products see here

Video show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py35vK2re3k (here)... Podcast here... Subscribe here if you like what you see.


----------



## Shubus (Jan 26, 2017)

Have to agree, they've really done a great job on the Tin Whistle. Works well with a wind controller, but I kept getting surprises of ornaments sounding that I didn't play, but got that sorted quickly.


----------

